# Mc Coffee    Have you tried it?



## Lon (Mar 7, 2018)

Over the years I have had the ole BIG MAC etc, but never had their coffee until yesterday. What a nice surprise. I quite like it.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 7, 2018)

Lon said:


> Over the years I have had the ole BIG MAC etc, but never had their coffee until yesterday. What a nice surprise. I quite like it.


It's the only place you can get a decent cup of coffee across Wyoming on I-80.  For $1 it compares quite well with most of the $2-3 dollar cups at the kiosks around Oregon & Washington (kiosk capital of the US).


----------



## terry123 (Mar 7, 2018)

Its very good!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 7, 2018)

I love McD's coffee.  Around here you just have to make sure to ask for the cream on the side, or they'll dump it in for you before you know what happened, and they always put too much.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 7, 2018)

As a matter of fact you can buy McCafe (McDonald's brand) at your local Walmart, probably many other places.  I just picked up another supply this PM at the Parker, AZ WallyWorld.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, it's good coffee.   I buy the k-cups for our Keurig.


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

Yep.  Its good but don't get one at 4 AM at the drive thru.  I swear they put a pot on at 11pm, turn it off at 1 AM and then serve it till 5 AM.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2018)

Have enjoyed it many times. A good coffee for the money.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 7, 2018)

It is pretty good, although I always make my one morning cup of coffee at home. 
Dunkin Donuts is good too.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

Never have I like my Folgers..straight up.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> It's the only place you can get a decent cup of coffee across Wyoming on I-80.  For $1 it compares quite well with most of the $2-3 dollar cups at the kiosks around Oregon & Washington (kiosk capital of the US).



yup

it's our only coffee on the road


----------



## Kadee (Mar 7, 2018)

We go to,the city to do shopping ,dr appointments ect and hubby will quite often go into maccas to buy one of their coffee’s to drink on our two,hour journey home after shopping ect


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 7, 2018)

I have not had any at McDonalds (because we never go there); but I have used their coffee at home in our coffee maker. We have tried several blends. 
They have one red label, one blue, one yellow, and french roast is purple , if I remember right. 
Anyway, so far we like the blue label the best. 
I can remember a few years back that McD’s was advertising that they were serving Seattle’s Best coffee, which is one of my most favorite brands of coffee, and I think that I even went into a drive-through just to get a good cup of that coffee from McD’s. 
Now, I have been wondering if they are maybe marketing the Seattle’s Best coffee under their own label, and if so; that would go a long way towards explaining why it is SO good ! 

I just went to Seattle last week, and one of the things that we did was go to the original Starbuck’s which is down near the waterfront. 
The line was over a block long to wait for us to get inside and get the coffee. It is always good; but I am still not sure if it was worth the wait just to say that we got it from the original Starbucks.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2018)

When we're out running around, we always stop at a McD for a cup of their coffee.  It is almost always excellent, and they only charge 50 cents for a Senior Coffee.  We stopped at a Starbucks...ONCE...and that was an overpriced, and mediocre cup of coffee.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 7, 2018)

Don M. said:


> When we're out running around, we always stop at a McD for a cup of their coffee.  It is almost always excellent, and they only charge 50 cents for a Senior Coffee.  We stopped at a Starbucks...ONCE...and that was an overpriced, and mediocre cup of coffee.


 Well, thanks Don, that's a new one on me.  I usually play the senior card whenever I can.  Going to add McD to my list.  I figured a dollar was fair $.50 is double fair.  it will now be my favorite kiosk when I get back to The PacNW.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Well, thanks Don, that's a new one on me.  I usually play the senior card whenever I can.  Going to add McD to my list.  I figured a dollar was fair $.50 is double fair.  it will now be my favorite kiosk when I get back to The PacNW.



Sure...when you go to the counter, just ask for a "senior coffee"...it's just the regular small coffee, at half the price....so long as a person "looks" like a Senior, the offer stands.


----------



## hearlady (Mar 8, 2018)

I like their coffee when I'm on the road.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Sure...when you go to the counter, just ask for a "senior coffee"...it's just the regular small coffee, at half the price....so long as a person "looks" like a Senior, the offer stands.


Yes, you have to say senior coffee..


----------



## Roadwarrior (Mar 8, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong but you are talking about a 'small' cup (12 oz or less) right?  As a power drinker I like to transfer my coffee into my 24 oz travel mug, I would need 2 cups @ $.50 each - $1.00 or buy one 20 oz at full price plus 4 ozs of half n half for $1.00.  Also, I don't have to go to the counter & humble myself before the youngsters asking for a senior discount, just get it at the drive thru.  That costs me nothing extra & I'm not putting 2 cups in the trash.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

I find McDonald's coffee too strong. Prefer Tim Hortons not just for the coffee but because they have the donuts too.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, we've tried it. When it's fresh it's very decent for the price; a low-acid blend. Seattle's Best is owned by Starbucks, btw.

We don't care for Starbucks - too weak and full of 'quackers' as a high-acid coffee. Only works if you put cream and sugar in it.

We're Peet's fans, because we can have them do a super-fine grind which makes stronger coffee in our Chemex. There's a lot of small artisanal roasters around the West Coast that do coffee we like better, but we go through so much coffee I can't be buying it by mail all the time. The small places only have one or two outlets. In one instance, the company only does wholesale so I can't get their espresso roast unless we're in a restaurant and they are serving that brand.

A few years ago we were at a Lebanese restaurant across the Bay and I asked for coffee after the meal. [FONT=&quot]The waiter warned me they served Arabic coffee, which was fine with me. A few minutes later he placed the traditional long-handled copper pitcher with the slightly thick, finely ground black coffee. It was brewed with cardamon pods, so may not be to everyone's taste. I enjoyed it, but YMMV. Cardamon is a very strong spice: like black pepper but without heat (it's used most often in Indo-Asian chai and Chinese five-spice mix). It was very similar to Turkish coffee but they don't use the cardamon. [/FONT]

I used to have a coffee grinder and go whole hog, but now I just keep it in the freezer, LOL. Getting lazier in my old age!

We like tea, too. Strong black tea, Assam or Russian Caravan. Spouse adores chai, the Indian spiced tea (Thailand, Vietnam, Burma and Laos make similar teas).


----------



## needshave (Mar 11, 2018)

I like McD's coffee. If all things were even, let's say free, side by side, with the famous name brand coffee shop, I will take the McD's coffee.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 7, 2018)

Been on the road
Stopped at a McD’s for that good cup of joe…for a buck
Drive thru was jammed
Walked in
It’s a fresh new McD’s
Folks are milling around like milk cows without a stanchion
A kid comes from behind the counter and asks me if I need help with the kiosk
Shows me how to poke in my order 
Gives me my ticket
I blend in with the herd
My number is called
They take my dollar…..and another 39 cents
Give me a new number
I fall back into the herd
My new number is called
I get my coffee

Things have changed at McD’s

I won’t soon be back


----------



## terry123 (Jun 7, 2018)

I ask for the Senior coffee and its 50 cents here.  They do make good coffee!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2018)

The secret to good coffee at home is precise measurements between the coffee and the water.

I usually use a dark roast and it doesn't seem to matter whose brand it is.

4 cups of water to two heaping coffee measures. 

No sugar for me and I use cream or milk.  Cream gives it a smoother taste.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 7, 2018)

Love their vanilla Ice coffee,don't care for their hot coffee,it never tastes fresh to me


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 7, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> As a matter of fact you can buy McCafe (McDonald's brand) at your local Walmart, probably many other places.  I just picked up another supply this PM at the Parker, AZ WallyWorld.


I bought a 12oz bag of ground McCafe Medium last month at one of the Dollar General stores here.  Doesn't mean they will have it next month though.  It's good, but I'm not much of a judge of coffee.


----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2018)

MD has very good coffee and also very good breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## IKE (Jun 8, 2018)

I've never tried Mickey D's coffee but I will say that some of the worst coffee that I've ever had was from a 7-11 and it was just freshly brewed......very bitter, harsh and extremely strong.

But I suppose.......


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 8, 2018)

That's how I feel about Starbucks,bitter,much to strong


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 15, 2018)

I buy McD's for my my home coffee, a little higher in price but worth it.


----------

